# Relay Solutions



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Anyone ever hear of Relay Solutions?

Is that when Lyft gets ordered thru the computer instead of the phone, or is it like a GGG company? Or something else?

I got a request and they immediately sent me a chain of texts. Repeatedly told me to call a number when I arrived and said call 1-800-xxxxx with questions.

No, not gonna do it, I don't give out my phone to pax, and calling some number would be giving out my phone #. Ain't happening.

Tried calling the 800# they provided but it was disconnected.

Tried texting back but Lyft said it was sent from a blocked #.

Drove there and called the one touch pax #, and some woman said her ride wasn't for a couple hours yet. Waited out the time and collected.

Thoughts, knowledge, opinions?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

There are companies that act like transportation services for people that don’t know any better. Pax contact the services for transportation, then all the company does is call a Lyft or Uber, charge the passenger more the total ride fare and keep the difference. I once had a passenger that I picked up from the airport who had flew in from Canada. She had made all her arrangements online and unknowingly used one of these services. After talking with me, she realized that she could have just downloaded the app, ordered the ride herself and saved some money. I suspect this may be a similar situation. This company also texted me through the app with a contact number saying “you are picking up so and so at blah blah”


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

It could be for a blind/deaf or otherwise disabled customer. They TTY or use a custom accessibility app into the service, and the service sets everything up for them (including letting them know when the driver is there, which could be why they asked you to call when you arrived).

Since I don't know where you are (I know that Cali is the 9th circle of hell, but I'm not sure where the 8th is), it's hard to confirm that, but that's an educated guess anyway.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Anyone ever hear of Relay Solutions?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Pawtism said:


> It could be for a blind/deaf or otherwise disabled customer. They TTY or use a custom accessibility app into the service, and the service sets everything up for them (including letting them know when the driver is there, which could be why they asked you to call when you arrived).


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

For years, we have had a relay here for the blind/deaf/mute. People with those disabilities contacted the relay, which "relayed" the transportation request to a cab company. When I dispatched and was a company official, my company got more than a few of these. The person who actually made the call simply repeated what he read on whatever to the order taker. Same person would "relay" the order-taker's questions to the prospective customer.

I am guessing that this service would be assisting people who have disabilities that does not allow them to work an application on a smart telephone. Odds are that these passengers have an account with the relay service, which has the Uber account. The passenger contacts the relay, which books and pays for the ride, then either bills the passenger or deducts the cost of the ride from a pre-deposited amount.

It is nothing new, just a different form of the same old thing.

*Ain't nothin' new in no TNC busy-niss what ain't happint' afore in no tack-see busy-niss.*


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Their answers are better than mine...makes sense


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Thx all

Side note: I'm in Portland, but the 8th circle of Hell (Malebolge) is reserved for liars grifters and con artists. Since I work for U/L, I figure I'm smack dab in the middle of it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Those are for workers comp. I had to take a passenger from Orlando to Tampa to a compounding pharmacy. He went in and got the medicine. Then he gave my name and car over the phone and I got the return trip too.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Another one to look out for.

GO GO Grandparent is another one. They are scum in my opinion.
Only service they provide is the ordering and taking the money. 
The lady I picked up yesterday had no clue it was a regular ol Lyft ride. 
She said she could of done that herself and saved 50% on her trip. 
I looked into GoGo and they make it seem to the elderly like they are offering a service like UberAssist. 
Really irritated about it. I'll still pick up pax for them as it's not their fault they're paying for something they're not truly getting. 
Then I will inform them on what they can do so they're not being perceived.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> the 8th circle of Hell (Malebolge) is reserved for liars grifters and con artists. Since I work for L


Why do you think that they call it *Gr*yft?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I just got a "relay VIP solutions". Part of the text I got said "Please bring a Minivan or SUV" so I tried to text immediately to tell them I have a compact car and to cancel. I then just get a message from Lyft that they could not deliver the message. So I try calling, get voicemail. Customer calls me back and says he already has a ride and that they keep messing up and sending Lyfts over and over.

I waited 5 minutes and then canceled for my $5. It's not right for my time to be wasted for free. They should also know better than to use regular Lyft as most of us have cars. The onus should NOT be on me to cancel because you want an SUV. USE XL THEN! Also we should not be expected to do anything extra and then have the burden of canceling. Our service level is spelled out. Customer on the curb, room for up to 4 people. I usually will do extra for people but it should not be demanded.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I just got a "relay VIP solutions". Part of the text I got said "Please bring a Minivan or SUV" so I tried to text immediately to tell them I have a compact car and to cancel. I then just get a message from Lyft that they could not deliver the message. So I try calling, get voicemail. Customer calls me back and says he already has a ride and that they keep messing up and sending Lyfts over and over.
> 
> I waited 5 minutes and then canceled for my $5. It's not right for my time to be wasted for free. They should also know better than to use regular Lyft as most of us have cars. The onus should NOT be on me to cancel because you want an SUV. USE XL THEN! Also we should not be expected to do anything extra and then have the burden of canceling. Our service level is spelled out. Customer on the curb, room for up to 4 people. I usually will do extra for people but it should not be demanded.


Lots of these services charge passengers $3.95 or so, plus their own time/distance rate, and an additional per-minute fee for "monitoring the ride for your safety" from one of their 24/7 callcenters (i.e. some warehouse in Bangalore).

So calling an XL or above would lose them money. They don't understand they need their own tiers for different ride types.. they're like the pax who need an XL but don't want to pay for it, so they keep calling Uber after Uber and cancelling in <2min if the car is any type of sedan. Except apparently they're not even that intelligent and just let the driver no-show the ping.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Got this from Relay Solutions.










Special instruction my ass. Order XL.

Easy cancel.


----------



## DeannaNash (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi...Manufacturer’s of electromechanical relays always supply a specification sheet for each of their relays. The specification sheet contains voltage and current ratings for both the relay coil and its switch contacts. The spec sheet also includes information regarding the location of the relay coil and switching contact terminals. In addition to that the spec sheet will also list if the relay can be energized by an AC or a DC source. The list below is an explanation of a relays most important ratings.


----------

